# Omega 1953 RAF Watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This watch was issued to the RAF in 1953. These watches were not issued in any other year.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice one, Roy. They were delivered in May 1953, so celebrating their 50th birthday as we speak.

Cheers

Foggy


----------

